# Suche gutes Notebook fuer bis zu 600 euro



## irfan95 (29. April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich suche ein gutes Notebook zum arbeiten und gelegentlichem spielen ( Spiele wie: League of Legends, WoW und CSS) also keine Spiele die allzu hoche Anforderungen haben.
Hauptsaechlich werde ich damit aber arbeiten (office) und dabei ist mir wichtig wie die Aufloesung bei Office ist, den bei meinem letzten Notebook war das eine Katastrophe, die Buchstaben waren extrem verpixelt.
Ich bevorzuge nicht Intel, und genauso wenig AMD, solange das Notebook seine Sache gut macht ist alles in bester Ordnung.
Was mir noch wichtig waere, ist eine SSD. Entweder ein Notebook das die SSD schon verbaut hat oder eins wo ich preislich noch genug Spielraum habe um sie nachtraeglich zu kaufen und einzubauen.
Das Display sollte nicht spiegeln. 15 Zoll waeren noch im gruenen Bereich alles dadrunter waere mir eigentlich zu klein aber falls der Rest passen sollte und es auch noch guenstig ist koennte ich drueber hinweg sehen.

Falls noch irgend etwas faehlt koennt ihr das unten reinschreiben.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## hysterix (30. April 2012)

Also 600 Euro mit SSD is bissel Mager.
Das wäre das einzigste was in meinen Augen vernünftig wäre, aber müßtest noch was rauf legen.
HP ProBook 6560b, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 128GB SSD, Windows 7 Home Premium (WX751AV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Unter bzw bis 600 Euro mit SSD ist schwierig.

Empfehlen würde ich dir aber dieses Book hier.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 564GB (M62GXGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## irfan95 (30. April 2012)

ok habs soweit verstanden.

Dan mach mir doch bitte ein Angebot das zu meinen Vorderungen passt, und achte dabei diesmal nicht auf den Preis.
Falls es dan nicht zu viel sein sollte glaube ich könnten meine Eltern mir da noch etwas beisteuern.

LG


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

sind doch 2 gute notebook vorshläge bei dem zweiten musst du halt auf nummernblock verzichten aber dafür 
hat es ne gute hardware ausstattung


----------



## pringles (1. Mai 2012)

also wenn du mehr p/l willst kannst du so einen nehmen, der reicht locker und dann die festplatte tauschen gegen sowas dann hättest du deine leistung, musst halt nur das nb aufschrauben


----------

